#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

## Bombini

Hello, I woud like to share a spreadsheet made by myself, hope you people find it useful.


it covers:

ASME B31G - Original Method
ASME B31G - Modified Method
ASME B31G - Effective Area

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RegardsSee More: ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

----------


## arsalanps3

Please re upload or reattached the file plz.Your attached files is down.

My email address is saqibi9023@gmail.com. 

Thank in advance

----------


## jumbodumbo

Please upload the asme 31g spreadsheet once again

----------


## mohamad3010

*hi. maybe it is useful:*

----------


## mamughal

Bombini,

Please reload the file,

Advance thanx.

----------


## Marty Thompson

B31G spreadsheets

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks you !

----------


## getanasmalik

Greetings Mr. Bombini, 

I have also developed the spread sheet on the basis of ASME B31G-2012. Kindly have a look at it and please point out any discrepancies if any. Your feedback will be appreciated in the matter.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ALEX1212

I am trying to complete the sheet to evaluate with diameters less than 2 "
Make the graph of depths and defect lengths by bulging
Another asepcto is the deterniancion of life remaining at 80%.
and the life that remains due to internal pressure

----------


## mohammed21

Hi Alex, could you please share the sheet once you complete and test it? Would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## cumigila

thanks a lot sir

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download Spreadsheet.zip file. Please unload again. Thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Unable to download Spreadsheet.zip file. 
Please upload again. 


ThanksSee More: ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

----------


## cumigila

> Greetings Mr. Bombini, 
> 
> I have also developed the spread sheet on the basis of ASME B31G-2012. Kindly have a look at it and please point out any discrepancies if any. Your feedback will be appreciated in the matter.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you download this file sir

thanks a lot

----------


## Hunter1

Very helpful material, thank you.

----------


## Bombini

sorry for the late reply

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jitu2

Hi Marty,

Somehow while clicking on the zip file, not able to download. Could you please upload it again.

----------


## f81aa

Go to post #14 and left-click on *ASME B31G_Level-2-A1.xlsx*

Regards

----------


## soloweber

The Link is dead, please upload again.
Thanks a lot

----------

